# just wondering, can u breed fat tail geckos with leos???



## xsmithx2

heyyya

what the thread says???


----------



## DRD

This is comples and has been tried many times to no avail.
however last year there was one succesful hybridisasion however they dont look anything spectacular just like a dirty looking leopard gecko.


----------



## Ssthisto

Do you have any links to photos of the hybrid fat-tail X leopard geckos, DRD?

I'd very much like to see what they come out like.


----------



## sam12345

Ssthisto said:


> Do you have any links to photos of the hybrid fat-tail X leopard geckos, DRD?
> 
> I'd very much like to see what they come out like.


Very interested aswell!


----------



## DRD

will do,

it was my mate who showed me pics so will ask him 2moz at college and get the links.
:2thumb:


----------



## xsmithx2

sam12345 said:


> Very interested aswell!



me too


----------



## sam12345

Had a quick google search which brought me back here to a thread back in Jan 08 where some one claims to have had a mate hatch eggs from a aft x leo pairing which then got eaten by the parents.

Heres the thread: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/91027-leopard-gecko-s-african-fat.html


----------



## DRD

spoke to my mate 2day and he is sourcing out the pics so will let u know wednesday


----------



## beastluke

*hi*

african fat tails would be more successful breading with a tokay as the bone structure is more similar rather than a leos which is more intwined with the indian sand gecko or chinese cave gecko. this would produce fertile eggs but you will have to get them to get along!


----------



## neep_neep

beastluke said:


> african fat tails would be more successful breading with a tokay as the bone structure is more similar rather than a leos which is more intwined with the indian sand gecko or chinese cave gecko. this would produce fertile eggs but you will have to get them to get along!



:lol2::lol2::lol2:

I'm assuming this is a joke post.

If not, then I apologise - but what has bone structure got to do with it?

African fat tails and leopard geckos belong to the same sub-family of geckos (the Eublepharinae) - which neither sand geckos nor tokays belong to. Though you got the cave geckos right 


It's a little bit like saying that you're better off breeding a chihuahua with a rabbit, because their bone structure is more similar than a chihuahua and a labrador...

Hope that explains : victory: (if you were indeed being serious!)


----------



## lil05

wwo didnt think this was possible .. be interesting what they look like if you do try it


----------

